# Fangbericht Makkum (Ijsselmeer)



## Flosse (11. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein kleiner Fangbericht aus Makkum in der letzten Woche.

Ich kann leider nicht mit so tollen fängen dienen wie in dem Bericht der Tommi-Engel zu lesen sind , aber ich habe auch kein Boot und somit musste ich vom Ufer aus mein Glück versuchen.

Respekt Tommi!

Bis zum Mittwoch ging nicht viel 2 Hechte ein 45er unde ein 60er auf einem 9cm shad, 2 weitere von ca. 50-60cm sind mir leider ausgestiegen.
Da das Gewässer sehr flach war,(-1m) war das mit dem Jiggen auch so prikelnd. Bin darauf in einen Angelgeschäft gefahren und kaufte mir ein paar flachlaufende mann`s Wobbler was sich als gut Anlage erwies 

Am Donnerstag Morgen konnte ich dann meinen bis dato größten Hecht von 95cm fangen.

Und auch wenn das Wetter auch nciht hochsommerlich war war es trozdem eine schöne Woche wie der Sonnenuntergang zeigt.

Makkum ich komm wieder bis nächtes Jahr


----------



## bacalo (11. August 2007)

*AW: Fangbericht Makkum (Ijsselmeer)*

#h Flosse,

danke für´s berichten.
Zu deinem schönen Esox herzliches PETRI!

Gruß
bacalo


----------



## Stonie (11. August 2007)

*AW: Fangbericht Makkum (Ijsselmeer)*

Gratulation zu der schönen Dame #6

Scheint ne wunderbare Woche gewesen zu sein und im nächsten Jahr fällt dann der Meter bei dir #h

Greets
Markus


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. August 2007)

*AW: Fangbericht Makkum (Ijsselmeer)*



Flosse schrieb:


> Makkum ich komm wieder bis nächtes Jahr


 

... und wenn ea mal nicht klappt, kommst Du einfach bei mir vorbei. Makkum ist keine Stunde von mir entfernt.:m

Petri zu Deinen Fängen.....


----------



## Flosse (11. August 2007)

*AW: Fangbericht Makkum (Ijsselmeer)*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> ... und wenn ea mal nicht klappt, kommst Du einfach bei mir vorbei. Makkum ist keine Stunde von mir entfernt.:m
> 
> Petri zu Deinen Fängen.....


 
Ja sehr gerne wollte schonon immer mal vom Boot aus  fischen |rolleyes


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. August 2007)

*AW: Fangbericht Makkum (Ijsselmeer)*



Flosse schrieb:


> Ja sehr gerne wollte schonon immer mal vom Boot aus fischen |rolleyes


Kein Problem.
Hier erfährst Du immer wenn ich da bin...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=73455&page=28


----------



## Spinnfischer5194 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fangbericht Makkum (Ijsselmeer)*

Warst du auch in dem Beach Resort Makkum?
Ich auch hab dort ein Aal von 90cm gefangen.


----------



## Kandaules (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fangbericht Makkum (Ijsselmeer)*

Hallo Gemeinde,

Ende März habe ich auch vor nach Makkum zu fahren.

Und zwar in den Ferienpark "Beach Ressort Makkum":

Hier die exakte Position:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=53.047...=53.04716,5.387678&spn=0.009455,0.027831&z=16

Hier die Homepage vom Ressort:
http://www.makkumbeach.nl/

War schon jemand dort und kann darüber ein wenig berichten?

Vielen Dank bereits im voraus.

Gruß Kandaules


----------

